# Champion Chinkapin Oak



## NCTREE (Nov 3, 2009)

This is a non native Chinkapin oak that was planted by indians in the Oley valley of Berks county Pa. Estimates have said this tree could be over 480yrs old.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sacred_Oak


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool root plate, too bad people cannot let trees get that way now-a-days. Can't mow between them boo-hoo!


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah those roots are thicker than my body. My best friend trimmed the deadwood out of it a couple years ago. I noticed it's declining quite abit, two large limbs at the bottom have died back. It's been struck by lightening a number of times and the center leader broke out of it some time back.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 11, 2009)

You know whats even more remarkable, is it's ability to adapt and survive all these years dispite it's hardships as you can see from the pictures.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nicee 
:wave:​


----------

